# Oh that cruiser carrier



## Neal405 (May 12, 2021)

So I have been looking at this Typhoon on CL for awhile. At first I thought the carrier was ugly but as a few days pass I totally flip flopped and now I Love it. So after some bartering I brought it home today. Built 12/1980. So what do you guys think of the carrier? I've never seen one but Schwinn had them in the 81 catalog.


----------



## ian (May 12, 2021)

Neal405 said:


> So I have been looking at this Typhoon on CL for awhile. At first I thought the carrier was ugly but as a few days pass I totally flip flopped and now I Love it. So after some bartering I brought it home today. Built 12/1980. So what do you guys think of the carrier? I've never seen one but Schwinn had them in the 81 catalog.View attachment 1410494
> 
> View attachment 1410495



It's definitely stout!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 12, 2021)

I like it, the rack is awesome. The fact that it is color matched is killer. The paint on the bike looks like it is in great shape. get some pics of it all together it probably looks even better.


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 13, 2021)

Neal405 said:


> So I have been looking at this Typhoon on CL for awhile. At first I thought the carrier was ugly but as a few days pass I totally flip flopped and now I Love it. So after some bartering I brought it home today. Built 12/1980. So what do you guys think of the carrier? I've never seen one but Schwinn had them in the 81 catalog.View attachment 1410494




Yep, pretty rare rack. Here is a pic from my 81 dealer catalog showing the rack.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (May 13, 2021)

Does your wife fit?  Mine needs a pillow, after chugging a bottle of wine.  The bike doesn't look very tall.  My knuckles would drag?


----------



## Jeff54 (May 13, 2021)

Never noticed that rack before. And had I seen it on a bike in, say; Craig's list, I can imagine I could take a pass without reading the graphics; 'Schwinn'  or auto presume it's mis-advertised   Huff, Murray and or china thingy, in a split sec..

Yeah, might take a bit of time to be liking that, baby elephant carrier, and why, 'Rare' may be applicable. On the bright side, though, I guess U could say; Schwinn was ahead of the pack, with the monstrosity rack.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 13, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> Yep, pretty rare rack. Here is a pic from my 81 dealer catalog showing the rack.
> 
> View attachment 1410682



U totally need one of these Lobster dude. Stick a Yellow  one on your 'Heavy-Duty' an Ice case, fridge  for 50 pound lobster tails, or shrimp. Alternatively; a little hot dog thing and E-bike generator W/H-D Battery for power and U R in Schwinn styling (SS)   business!  Or:




"Get your wet teddy bears! Wet Teddy bears!, Guarantied wet or the next one is on me!"


----------



## Rivnut (May 13, 2021)

I've got one of those racks.  It came on this '84 Cruiser 5.  Now it's on my modified '63 Traveler - no fenders, coaster brake,  w/ 26x1.75 tires.  It's my daily rider.  Fenders are off the Cruiser 5 and it now sports 50's era tank, fenders, and chain guard.  Looks like an early 50's Streamliner but with 5 speeds and hand brakes.


----------



## Oilit (May 13, 2021)

I've got an '84 Schwinn with the same rack you've got, and it's similar to the one posted above, but the rails look thinner. I'm guessing ours are made from solid rods while @Neal405's version is hollow tubing, but it may just be the way I'm looking at it. Did they change the design or were there different racks or am I imagining things?


----------



## Jeff54 (May 13, 2021)

Oilit said:


> I've got an '84 Schwinn with the same rack you've got, and it's similar to the one posted above, but the rails look thinner. I'm guessing ours are made from solid rods while @Neal405's version is hollow tubing, but it may just be the way I'm looking at it. Did they change the design or were there different racks or am I imagining things?



That's zactly what I been thunkin. Yet, I been needing a new eye-brain connector fer a bit too, so?


----------



## Neal405 (May 13, 2021)

Oilit said:


> I've got an '84 Schwinn with the same rack you've got, and it's similar to the one posted above, but the rails look thinner. I'm guessing ours are made from solid rods while @Neal405's version is hollow tubing, but it may just be the way I'm looking at it. Did they change the design or were there different racks or am I imagining things?



Yes @Oilit this has 3/8 tubing


----------



## Rivnut (May 13, 2021)

I don’t know the dimensions of mine but it built from solid rod


----------



## Oilit (May 13, 2021)

So they're similar but not the same. Odd that two different designs look that much alike.


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 13, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> I've got one of those racks.  It came on this '84 Cruiser 5.  Now it's on my modified '63 Traveler - no fenders, coaster brake,  w/ 26x1.75 tires.  It's my daily rider.  Fenders are off the Cruiser 5 and it now sports 50's era tank, fenders, and chain guard.  Looks like an early 50's Streamliner but with 5 speeds and hand brakes.
> 
> View attachment 1410919




I think the rack you have is a Jim Blackburn rack! From the same era, but not the same rack.


----------



## Neal405 (May 13, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> I think the rack you have is a Jim Blackburn rack! From the same era, but not the same rack.



Wow the racks are so similar. Did Schwinn have him design a rack in the early 80s? I just checked and his name is nowhere on it.


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 13, 2021)

Neal405 said:


> Wow the racks are so similar. Did Schwinn have him design a rack in the early 80s? I just checked and his name is nowhere on it.




My 82 Sidewinder had a Jim Blackburn rack on it when I got it a few years ago, and his name was stamped on the center crossbar. The rack on Rivnut's bike may be a first generation before he started branding them? Or it just may be a different brand? But its not the same rack that was specifically designed for the Cruiser like the one you just got. I am not sure who designed the Cruiser rack for Schwinn?


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 13, 2021)

Here is another catalog pic of the Cruiser rack. Schwinn part number 01 621 - 624 (different numbers for the colors)


----------



## Neal405 (May 13, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> Here is another catalog pic of the Cruiser rack. Schwinn part number 01 621 - 624 (different numbers for the colors)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1411083



Nice thanks fir the info on it.


----------



## Oilit (May 13, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> I think the rack you have is a Jim Blackburn rack! From the same era, but not the same rack.



Now that you mention it, I remember seeing that name on mine. Thanks for the reminder! But looking at them again, the section where the braces come together at the bottom is so similar between the two designs that there must be a connection of some kind.


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 14, 2021)

Oilit said:


> Now that you mention it, I remember seeing that name on mine. Thanks for the reminder! But looking at them again, the section where the braces come together at the bottom is so similar between the two designs that there must be a connection of some kind.




Hard to say if there is/was any connection? But Schwinn also had similar racks for their lightweight touring bikes.


----------



## LocanStreet (May 15, 2021)

Neal405 said:


> So I have been looking at this Typhoon on CL for awhile. At first I thought the carrier was ugly but as a few days pass I totally flip flopped and now I Love it. So after some bartering I brought it home today. Built 12/1980. So what do you guys think of the carrier? I've never seen one but Schwinn had them in the 81 catalog.View attachment 1410494
> 
> View attachment 1410495



Love it!


----------



## Dannuus (Dec 24, 2021)

Im looking for one of these 01 621-624 carriers for my 81 cruiser 5. Now that I kmow they actually exist outside of the catalog, does anyone know what colors they came in?


----------



## Dannuus (Dec 24, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> Hard to say if there is/was any connection? But Schwinn also had similar racks for their lightweight touring bikes.
> 
> View attachment 1411303



These racks are the Eclipse racks, made in japan for schwinn that came on the mid 80s touring bikes such as my voyageur sp.


----------



## koolbikes (Dec 26, 2021)

Bought this "tube" Cruiser Carrier today on eBay, looks almost identical but the front bar has a crossbar, was there a difference between the coaster and 5 speed front attachment?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 27, 2021)

koolbikes said:


> Bought this "tube" Cruiser Carrier today on eBay, looks almost identical but the front bar has a crossbar, was there a difference between the coaster and 5 speed front attachment?
> 
> View attachment 1534528
> 
> View attachment 1534529





It looks similar to the real deal. Sandblast it, then powder coat it, and it will be a nice rack.


----------



## koolbikes (Dec 30, 2021)

Received my Schwinn Cruiser Carrier today, all the mounting holes line-up with frame and the 5 speed brake bridge. 1/2" tubing on rectangular rack frame, 3/8" tubing on all the support braces. The og color appears to be gold anodized. 
Definitely will be powder coated black to go on my OG Black '81 Schwinn Deluxe Cruiser. 
More pics...


----------



## Neal405 (Dec 31, 2021)

koolbikes said:


> Received my Schwinn Cruiser Carrier today, all the mounting holes line-up with frame and the 5 speed brake bridge. 1/2" tubing on rectangular rack frame, 3/8" tubing on all the support braces. The og color appears to be gold anodized.
> Definitely will be powder coated black to go on my OG Black '81 Schwinn Deluxe Cruiser.
> More pics...
> 
> ...



That will look so nice in black 👍


----------

